# A summer memory



## debodun (Dec 9, 2016)

Purple loosestrife - it grows rampant here in mid-summer.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 9, 2016)

Very pretty debodun, it looks like cat mint that I planted last summer. Not the same as cat nip. Mine became very invasive so I had to move it to its own private location.


----------



## Knight (Dec 9, 2016)

We loved our summer place outside of Vineland N. J. It's impossible to describe the beauty and amount of fresh veggies that are available there. Our teen aged sons liked to bring their friends along whenever they could, not so much for the beauty or the corn on the cob & clam bakes but more for going out on the power boat we had at the Fortescue Marina.  Between boating and the beach there it was a great way to spend time together as a family. 
A really treasured memory for us.


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2016)

That's beautiful Deb. I love purple blossoms.

Ruth, I thought catnip and cat mint were the same thing. They're not? Can you explain the difference?


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2016)

chic said:


> That's beautiful Deb. I love purple blossoms.
> 
> Ruth, I thought catnip and cat mint were the same thing. They're not? Can you explain the difference?



http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/herbs/mint/catmint-plant.htm


----------



## DaveA (Dec 17, 2016)

Our favorite memory of summer (spring and fall as well) is this view from the front porch of our daughter's cottage in Maine.  We usually spend 2 or 3 months there each year.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 18, 2016)

Beautiful picture, Dave!


----------

